# Can You Check An Affix Before Application?



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Or do you just have to hope?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I phoned them and asked a woman to check for me whether the affix I wanted had been taken.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wondering the same as i have one in mind but dont want to go through the whole process to be told i cant have it


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Just the general KC number luvmy? or is it a specific one?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

are you going to crufts. they have a stand there


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

No, not going Crufts.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> Just the general KC number luvmy? or is it a specific one?


I rang the registrations dept I think.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a list of all affixed you can purchase and current ones awaiting approval are listed on the website but it would save you time and money to just call. Don't forget you have to supply quite a few in order of preference as there are other reasons why the may not grantbit besides it alredy being in use.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

There's an easy way of doing it online for free 

Go to the name checker for litter registrations here:

Name Check - Pug â¢ The Kennel Club

Type an existing kennel name into the kennel name space and enter your desired kennel name in the space below. If the name is already taken as an existing affix it will tell you.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

oh noooo  its an exsisting kennel name 

thankyou, but am sad now!! lol

better knowing now than after applying, will have to get my thinking cap on!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Bummer. Ah well at least you know. There must be another anagram of your kids names.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been thinking of kennel name too

Snodland - where we live
Lewis - son's name
Izabella - daugthers name

so.......
Snodlewbella 

Hope it will be ok


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I wasn't that one, we were looking a 'BumblePug'l


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I did it once on that page. I rung the KC when it said my affix was available  . The KC said it does not recognise the affix in the box, just the puppy name, ie Loweherz Little man, it ignores the Loweherz bit but said little man was available. There isnt anyway to check other than getting intouch with the KC themselves


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I just tried with my kennel name in the "kennel name" box and yours in the "name" box and it identified loweherz as an active kennel name. You need to put the affix you're questioning in the "name" box, not the "kennel name" box.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmmmm.... Don't know then. I know when I rung them last december (to pay my annual membership) they told me only way to check was by ringing them or seeing them at a show. Maybe its changed since November


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hmmmm.... Don't know then. I know when I rung them last december (to pay my annual membership) they told me only way to check was by ringing them or seeing them at a show. Maybe its changed since November


It works.... been playing with it today myself. It won't let you register a name for a dog, which is also a kennel name in use (regardless of affix).

So in the first box put [any affix you know is taken] and in the second box put Loweherz, it will come back saying you can't register a dog as XXXXX Loweherz because Loweherz is an active kennel name.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> It works.... been playing with it today myself. It won't let you register a name for a dog, which is also a kennel name in use (regardless of affix).
> 
> So in the first box put [any affix you know is taken] and in the second box put Loweherz, it will come back saying you can't register a dog as XXXXX Loweherz because Loweherz is an active kennel name.


yes thats what i did, put a known kennel name in

then 'bumblepug' in name box

and it said bumblepug is a registered kennelname 

cant think of any i like, any suggestions?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> cant think of any i like, any suggestions?


Pumblebug
Beebug
Beepug
Pugbee
Pugbuzz
Buzzapug
Pugglebuzz
Buggerpugs err..... :nonod: lol

The slight flaw with the way we've been trying, is that although the spelling you use may not be taken, it may be too close to an existing affix, or look or sound the same.

So if you type in Bumblepug, it will say that's taken - but Bumblepugs isn't... however you wouldn't be allowed that if you did apply for it, as it is too close to an existing affix.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Pumblebug
> Beebug
> Pugbee
> Pugbuzz
> ...


Yes very true, its so hard to deide, i really like bumble pugs, we used to have a pic of a pug dressed as a bee for our desktop pic!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

lol @ buggerpugs!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hmmmm.... Don't know then. I know when I rung them last december (to pay my annual membership) they told me only way to check was by ringing them or seeing them at a show. Maybe its changed since November


This technique is just a workaround. I imagine they would rather sell people the book of taken affixes or give them the runaround with multiple applications. There's no real reason other than that why they couldn't have an online affix checker. I didn't know about this when I got my affix and I ended up with my fourth choice. I'm quite pleaed with it now though


----------

